# John Martin State Park Colorado



## Colorado-Camping (Jul 22, 2018)

John Martin State Park Reservoir in Colorado is an amazing place to go camping. However, there was not very much information online and the info out there was not very accurate. I made this video and I hope you like it :smile:


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0TZ--bbzSI&t=2s[/ame]


----------

